# shaved or not????



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Not not that shaved...You dirty minded girls...lol
Just wondering if the ladies of AT liked shaved heads or do you prefer hair?
OR, are you a mullet kinda gal????? :wink: 
I started shaving my head recently, the woman likes it but my mom didnt like it the 1st time she saw it, well she still doesnt...We "mom & I" dont see each other that often cause I'm in FL & she's in KY but she had a few things to say about it when I flew back to see her awhile back.

Just seeing what the fine ladies of AT prefer on a guy....
Oh yeah, mines not all pasty & white..since I live in S. FL it doesnt take long to get a tan around here.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I am still laughing at how many hits you have and no responses. LOL!!! Nice way to catch peoples attention. 
Shaved and/or buzzed heads are attractive. On some guys they are very attractive.


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

*Lol...*

Yep, I bit because of the title, I must admit. :embarasse 

Thought I was on the wrong site there for a second! LOL! :wink:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, so how many are shaved ???? I am not bashful  :teeth:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, so how many are shaved ???? I am not bashful  :teeth:


Hahaha, Jerry's trying to get us all OXy cleaned I think..... :teeth:


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

needs an anonymous poll added..... :wink:


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*hmmmmmm*

Nair, I need not say more.


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)

mine all fell out :winkn my head lol :thumbs_up


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Gotta love the landing strip!!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Whoops...just saw what the thread was really about...sorry. :secret:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*....*



lungbuster-gal said:


> Nair, I need not say more.


I call pics or shennanigans... :beer:


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

> I call pics or shennanigans...



LOL...yeah..and I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i agree with GVDocHoliday


----------



## shortstuffpj (Feb 21, 2004)

Bald is SEXY in my book!!!!!! Then if a guy has a goatee with it....I'm even more attracted! :tongue:


----------



## DeerDude (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow got my attention!!!!!!!!! :mg: LOL :wink: Lets see some pics ladies!!!!!!!  :tongue:


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

Gosh, I to look after seeing the title. My hair is coming out fast enough, I'll wait a while before I shave my head. I did shave my mustache off after wearing it for 23 years.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

shortstuffpj said:


> Bald is SEXY in my book!!!!!! Then if a guy has a goatee with it....I'm even more attracted! :tongue:


Well luckily I fit that bill to a T...... Shaved head and a goatee...So how you doing?????  :cocktail:


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

:angry: got me :thumbs_do 
this thread is dissapointing.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Team Hoyt PA said:


> :angry: got me :thumbs_do
> this thread is dissapointing.


AMen


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I bit too,but i'll stay clean and not say anything~1 :angel:


----------



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Well luckily I fit that bill to a T...... Shaved head and a goatee...So how you doing?????  :cocktail:



Shaved Head and Goatee here as well :thumbs_up


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Too many jarhead types around, these days. I'm 43 and still have hair-
Why in the world would I shave it off?

The real question should be:
How many men that shave their heads are doing it due to male pattern 
baldness? 

Be honest.

Shave a man's head, you take away part of his individuality.
That's why they do it to people in the Armed forces. I'm not just another
face in the crowd, I am Me. (For better or worse)


----------



## EX-TPanic (Apr 2, 2005)

Milsurp said:


> The real question should be:
> How many men that shave their heads are doing it due to male pattern
> baldness?
> 
> Be honest.


You got it. The 'ole pattern baldness was getting old. No comb overs for me, shave it and move on  Been shaving my head for the past couple years and haven't looked back since


----------



## RandyV (Aug 26, 2004)

I am not bald!!!! This is a solar power for a sex machine.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

*shaved heads*

I Like shaved heads on guys that look like my husband, or Vin Disel...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Typically I like a guy with at least an inch or so on top, not long but just enough to get your fingers through.

But, current squeeze is a military man and he wears his buzzed to about a 16th of an inch, and actually just went even shorter with it, and I have to admit that on him it works.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Guy has to have the right head shape for a buzz or complete shave. Goatee does pull the look together.

I like either way...just depends on the guy. My guy gets me to buzz his hair real short every two weeks. It looks good on him, but some guys are just better off with hair.


----------



## Thumper1 (May 17, 2004)

This is posted in the spirit of light hearted fun......


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Hair is a secondary sexual carastic and about the only one that the person can control.


Deers Antler are also secondary sexual carastic but Bucks cannot control it. 

Trim it, let it grow or shave it off........

Larry the Cable guy got it right

He had a date with a girl and she asked Larry to Shave her.

He said "OK"

So there he was, shaving her back...............................................



GOTCHA!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Slick it up*

Yeah I kinda got the whole Stone Cold thing going on right now with the shaved head and the goatee.I just did it for a change of pace, my hair has been everywhere over the years...From really long to the short spikey, messy look to a flat top to buzzed and now shaved...Gotta change it up so people dont recognize me..lol.. Mainly ex's back in KY when I get a chance to go back home...lol

Tink= Yeah that Larry bit about shaving the girls back in the neighbors tub was a classic....Now go on and admit it, you shaved a girls back in the tub too didnt ya..... :secret:


----------



## sdzumbro (May 21, 2002)

You got me . Just had to check this one out .
Scott


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

*like this?*

bald is beautiful! what's the use of hair anyway?


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

"Hair is a secondary sexual carastic"

Holy vocabulary, Tink!
When did you get this articulate?


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

fire fighter....



not a hair on deez!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

whoa... hello mr. 3.01... rarr :tongue: 



3.0l said:


> fire fighter....
> 
> 
> 
> not a hair on deez!


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

*shaved...*



EX-TPanic said:


> You got it. The 'ole pattern baldness was getting old. No comb overs for me, shave it and move on  Been shaving my head for the past couple years and haven't looked back since



Yep...that's right! My wife says I look better than when we were married...15 years ago! And dang it...I think I do too! :wink:
Oh yeah...goatee to boot!


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

RandyV said:


> I am not bald!!!! This is a solar power for a sex machine.



And that's pretty funny!!!


----------



## BTinAR (Jan 20, 2005)

Have the dreaded follical impaiment too, tried signin up fer sum gubmint money but they say it twernt allocated properly an I must wait. So's in da meantime I jus keep it buzzed up nice an neat. Been threatenin to go on an shave the rest of it but I hate shaving as much as I hate traffic so I reckon I'll tolerate it's slow decline.

I don't understand why guys get all in a fuss about losin hair. You can't see it ceptin you tote a mirror aroun look at da top o' your haid an if dats da case you got more problems then that hair a fallin out. Had a lady friend tell me I was lucky cause I had more face to kiss...I like her thinkin.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

NICE REPLY THUMPER 1 still lol :tongue:


----------



## Templar84 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Movie*

Anyone remember that movie with Charlie Sheen where he starts writing an advice column in a paper and he counsels a guy who writes in worried about what the ladies think of balding men. Sheen's response more or less:

"Most women understand that balding is triggered by male hormone androgens, so its actually a sign that you still have the juice. Remember, the more hair you lose the more head you get!"

P.S. My girlfriend in high school got a crewcut- I think it takes a rare kind of woman to get away with having extremely short hair- and she wasn't one of them >


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Templar84 said:


> "Most women understand that balding is triggered by male hormone androgens, so its actually a sign that you still have the juice. Remember, the more hair you lose the more head you get!"



ROTFLMAO :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thumper1 said:


> This is posted in the spirit of light hearted fun......


holy crap that was funny i laughed for probly 3 minutes on that one


----------

